# Happy Mother's Day!



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Just wanted to wish all you proud moms on the forum a happy mothers day - and those of you who haven't yet, give your mom a hug, some flowers, or even just a call and tell her how much you appreciate her .


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, Happy Mothers Day to all of you wonderful Moms! 

My Mom has been gone for a few years now, but I still miss her and appreciate everything she did for the family.


----------

